# Nitro Team vs Rome Agent vs Ride Society/// NOOOOOB



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

ello there old chaps
i've been saving up for ages for a new board and have narrowed it down to the Nitro Team, Rome Agent, and Ride Society. thoughts on these bad boys?

Im leaning towards the agent atm even tho the graphics are shithhouse. 

question time
is the agent good for buttering?? and say i get a board thats purely park, is it really going to that bad when your just generally cruising, will i even notice any difference??


discuss/inform

cheers lads


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Just as a fast reply. I have an agent, and learned to appreciate the graphics. It looked shithouse to me too in the beginning. If you look close to the board it really doesn't look bad at all. You`ll learn to appreciate it.

Conserning buttering on the agent, I can't say much. Recently started buttering myself, tailslide is pretty easy. But making a full 180 butter isn`t easy. This could be because my technique sucks or the board itself. 
Bottom line: can't say much about the butterskills of an Agent. 

I was hesitating too between the Agent and the Society a couple of months ago (you can still find the post I think). What made the difference to me is that the Agent is more all mountain than the society (at least 07/08 editions).

PS: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

mate if ur looking for a board in that price range to butter with mite i suggest taking a look at the rome graft?
nice little butter board but not so soft that u cant nail it down a mountain when the urge takes you!
just a suggestion


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

A poor craftsmen blames their tools.

Anyways I'd get rid of the Society its a directional board not super fun by any means. Agent is what it is nothing spectacular at the end of the day. The team is a super fun stick. I'd also check out the new never summer sl or evo and the k2 jibpan.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

hey tony whats ur thoughts on the agent, do you agree? thats probs the first bad thing i've heard about it

jibpan is sik...can't find any reviews of it though, what sites do you guys use?

also with size 11 boots i dont neeed a wide board do i?

edit: just found ur review thread burton, i see you've done the rounds aha do you rekon the jibpan over the never summer revolver?

edit II:also has anyone heard anything about the Ride DH??


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Dh chatters a speed and they have a problem with the cores breacking longitundinally. Man I love the Jibpan and I have the revolver. In another month I'll own a Jibpan. Either board you can't go wrong with.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

long time reader, 1st time poster...finally joined up! Food for thought, the new Transworlds Good Wood results are in, the Twin winners for the brands you were looking at: Nirto T1, Nitro Andreas Wiig Pro, Rome Mod, Ride DH, K2 Believer, K2 Darkstar. (Also, the Ride Society is actually a twin board according to the Transworld Buyers Guide and the Ride Website.)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ HAHA good wood is a crock of shit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

That may very well be...gotta take it all with a grain of salt I guess.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Jep the Rome Agent is basicly a board that makes you jump on every bump you encounter. The flex is owkey for me. The craft is prolly more flexible but is just park (but apperently holds well on the total mountain too, check an old post by sedition).

As a general remark. You probably better go for one of the boards BA suggest, the Agent is my 3rth board so I can't really compare it with other boards.


BA is I may ask what don`t you like about the Agent? If you think of it as an allmountain board tending towards park.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Um lets put it this way my 56 hatchet was more stable dropping things than a 55 agent was. I think Rome uses crappy glass that gets too soft in that board too quick.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

But are you refering to this years Agent or any Agent on a whole. Because in previous posts you seemed to favor the past few model years over the new one.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This current season we're in which is 08/09. I don't really favor the Agent, there's too many fan boys on this site that wish everyone was on Romes junk. Rome is what it is and thats the new burton their just like every other brand out there not offering anything different than anyone else.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

They are at this point becoming that. You can tell that they are headed in that direction with the yearly raises in prices and what not. But that doesn't mean that they don't make a good product some people will like there products over other peoples and so on and so forth. I'm not gunna lie and say I am not a fan I own 3 Rome decks but I'm not opposed to riding other companys' gear.

I don't know there is always going to be some company that is the newest fad so it doesn't really matter eventually the hype will fade from Rome and people will hate it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Dh chatters a speed and they have a problem with the cores breacking longitundinally. Man I love the Jibpan and I have the revolver. In another month I'll own a Jibpan. Either board you can't go wrong with.


burton you run an 11 boot dont you? is that doable on the evo or is the revolver needed?



luv2ride said:


> long time reader, 1st time poster...finally joined up! Food for thought, the new Transworlds Good Wood results are in, the Twin winners for the brands you were looking at: Nirto T1, Nitro Andreas Wiig Pro, Rome Mod, Ride DH, K2 Believer, K2 Darkstar. (Also, the Ride Society is actually a twin board according to the Transworld Buyers Guide and the Ride Website.)


got teh linky link?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> They are at this point becoming that. You can tell that they are headed in that direction with the yearly raises in prices and what not. But that doesn't mean that they don't make a good product some people will like there products over other peoples and so on and so forth. I'm not gunna lie and say I am not a fan I own 3 Rome decks but I'm not opposed to riding other companys' gear.
> 
> I don't know there is always going to be some company that is the newest fad so it doesn't really matter eventually the hype will fade from Rome and people will hate it.


 I think Romes quality has already dropped. I can't stand the 390's anymore the Targa's are my new go to replacement from Rome for all mountain. Companies have ups and downs it happens, and I will say Rome is still primo with customer service. I can't fault them there on that front, but their whole snowboarding is for vagrants image is fucking wack, they're part of the cause of the tight jeans on the hill which is retarded.



boardy___ said:


> burton you run an 11 boot dont you? is that doable on the evo or is the revolver needed?


 I run a 10 actually but even running an 11 on most of the NS boards 155 and up an 11 is fine they're slightly wider than most companies. I do ride their wider boards because personally I like the added stability I get underfoot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah true. i only weigh 147 so i might go for a smaller revolver rocker.
were the 09 models that you demoed heavy? thats the only real complaint ive heard about the never summers


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No and their using a new glass in them that is reducing the overall weight by either a half pound or a pound can't remember but to put it in perspective of board weight for you.

A 152 skate banana weighs 5.2 pounds a 151 evo weighs 5.1 lbs.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I think Romes quality has already dropped. I can't stand the 390's anymore the Targa's are my new go to replacement from Rome for all mountain. Companies have ups and downs it happens, and I will say Rome is still primo with customer service. I can't fault them there on that front, but their whole snowboarding is for vagrants image is fucking wack, they're part of the cause of the tight jeans on the hill which is retarded.


Yea I don't quite get the whole tight jeans on the hill thing but what the hell does it matter what someone else is wearing. If they can throw down and they are not complete assholes then I'm cool with it. Sure they might be all about being ragged and what not but that doesn't mean someone who rides there gear has to be. That makes as much sense as loud aggressive music and violent video games inspired every school shooting. 

I can't really say if the quality of there product is going down. I have different boards from like the past 5 years or something like that. But so far I like all of my boards I have gotten from them and my 390s from 2 years ago are sweet so I can't really complain and I can't compare because I don't have the opportunity to demo all the new stuff.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Unfortunately the image of this sport drives the sales. Guarantee if you walk into a shop you don't see the Gmo's working there.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

ya well if kids buy snowboards just cuz they think it is the cool thing to do i dont care. either they wont wanna put the energy or time in to get good enough to actually do anything and the boards will gather dust in the basement, or they will become devoted members of the sport and help the snowboarding community grow. either way they help support the industry. i agree with dcp as long as someone isnt a total jerkoff or act like they are the shiz cuz they ride rome or whatnot, they are cool with me. i dont see what the problem is. if the image sells stuff then why not live with it in order to help snoboarding grow.

personally i ride a rome board cuz i love the board, not for the image. on the hill i wear a puffy white jacket, old black snowpants, and a brainbucket that makes my head look like a melon. i look like a fucking marshmallow. i dont snowboard cuz its cool, i do it cuz i love it and its super fun. also the guy who sold me my board was in his late 40's, balding, and had kids. he was in no way a vagrant or whatever you wanna say. and i bought this board last september, not 10 years ago.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I love all the new riders that this sport produces its fucking great.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

I learned to snowboard on an 02 Nitro Team and I grew into it. It's fun as hell. Lots of pop, good flex, hooks HARD for spins, makes 180s effortless.

Not sure what they've changed in the past years, but it's a really nice board. Not as durable as some others, but maybe that has changed, too.


----------

